# I am getting $1 per mile



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It sure looks that way.

Here is two rides I took yesterday.
14.64 miles
Base fare: $0.86
Distance 9.44
Time 3.24
------------
Total $13.54


8.14 miles
Base fare: $0.86 
Distance 5.25
Time 2.02
------------
Total $8.13

Looks like a dollar a mile to me.
No?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Damn, you can quit your day job now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EXACTLY MY POINT


----------



## KatyB (Apr 24, 2017)

at least you get a $ a mile, better than what I make!!!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Life changing money


----------



## huskybiker (Jan 4, 2016)

As long as you don't move, and pick up the next pax where you dropped off the last. Otherwise, you are not making $1 per mile...


----------



## Teks12 (Apr 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> It sure looks that way.
> 
> Here is two rides I took yesterday.
> 14.64 miles
> ...


Why are you calculating by the mile. Your doing a driving Job with your own car. Your going to put wear and tear plus miles on the car so you don't go by the miles. You made $20 in 5 minutes. If you can find a job that pays you $20 for 5 min of work please let me know.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Teks12 said:


> Why are you calculating by the mile. Your doing a driving Job with your own car. Your going to put wear and tear plus miles on the car so you don't go by the miles. You made $20 in 5 minutes. If you can find a job that pays you $20 for 5 min of work please let me know.


You do realize that wasn't 5 MINUTES. 
They made just over 5 dollars for the time portion of the two trips.

If they are in an .11 per minute market minus Ubers 20% puts that at .088. 
So 5.26 is just shy of an hour.

Additionally the OP is making about .644 cents a mile After Uber takes their share... Far less than 1.00 a mile.

14.64 would be 10.98 on the milage if you were getting 75% of 1.00
Or 
11.71 if you were getting 80% of 1.00

You would still be getting the time paid on top of that.

So, nope, not a dollar a mile.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If I drive 10 miles, and bring home $9.95 I am getting a dollar a mile.
If I drive 18 miles, and bring home $18.12 I am getting a dollar a mile.
That's third grade math. And I done graduated the third grade.



huskybiker said:


> As long as you don't move, and pick up the next pax where you dropped off the last. Otherwise, you are not making $1 per mile...


And, when I was leasing a cab, the same thing was true.
Odd too, it seemed like I came home with about the same amount of money for the same amount of time.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

A dollar a mile and uber is taking 30percent!!!!! Drivers are getting ripped off!!!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If I drive 10 miles, and bring home $9.95 I am getting a dollar a mile.
> If I drive 18 miles, and bring home $18.12 I am getting a dollar a mile.
> That's third grade math. And I done graduated the third grade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow ! You're doing great ! We make $0.75 per mile in Sacramento before driving expenses !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Wow ! You're doing great ! We make $0.75 per mile in Sacramento before driving expenses !


I am in Sacramento market. And, that is a exact copy of two rides. They're all the same. Dollar a mile. Look a the ride details.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Strap a tip box on your center console to increase your pay


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

How did you go 14 miles in 3 minutes? Were you driving 180mph? It doesnt equate...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sanchez15 said:


> How did you go 14 miles in 3 minutes? Were you driving 180mph? It doesnt equate...


A lot of things about Uber don't equate.
I just reported what was on the waybill.


----------



## Teks12 (Apr 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> If I drive 10 miles, and bring home $9.95 I am getting a dollar a mile.
> If I drive 18 miles, and bring home $18.12 I am getting a dollar a mile.
> That's third grade math. And I done graduated the third grade.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I worked from 330pm to 730pm and I took home $86. In 4 hours I made $86. That's $21.50 an hour. Don't complicate things in your life by counting miles cuz your going to put miles on your vehicle. Your selling yourself short by counting miles. If your counting miles your in the wrong business cuz Uber is a driving job that does not pay a lot by the miles. Read the fine print cuz it tells you how much your getting for the miles. When you drive u put miles on the vehicle. If you want to count and get paid by the mile then go drive a tractor trailer where they can pay you .50 to $1 dollar a mile. Track your hours to your pay and life will be a lot easier for you or keep selling yourself short.


----------



## Dave Styles (Apr 6, 2016)

So the $1 a mile is what we are getting now in Los Angeles? I saw a post about it on Reddit last night but I can't find it today


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ya know, I remember when cell phones were VERY expensive.
They were huge, and usually nailed down in a car (or boat, or plane or whatever).
I had one in my car (company provided). The cell phone company said it only cost 21 cents per minute, but, oddly enough, when I got a bill I noticed that if I talked a total of 21 minutes, it cost $21. If I talked a total of 108 minutes, it cost $110 dollars.
Was standing at the counter of the cell company and a cute bubbly blond told me that "Verizon is only charging you 21 cents a minute." "Um, bull" says I. "Oh, well, there are surcharges, fees, taxes and 911 availability charges, and ... and .... and... " 
I pointed out the simple math. It costs $1 per minute. Period.
Back then, cell calls were short, sweet and to the point and then "goodbye" click.

It's the same thing here. In the Sacramento market we are paid $1 per mile.
I rarely get more than $10 per hour (not counting tips).



Dave Styles said:


> So the $1 a mile is what we are getting now in Los Angeles? I saw a post about it on Reddit last night but I can't find it today


Just look at the last few trips, do the third grade math.
How many dollars in a trip <divided by> the miles you drove = dollars per mile. Simple.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Teks12 said:


> Why are you calculating by the mile. Your doing a driving Job with your own car. Your going to put wear and tear plus miles on the car so you don't go by the miles. You made $20 in 5 minutes. If you can find a job that pays you $20 for 5 min of work please let me know.


i knew a gal like that once


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bob fox said:


> i knew a gal like that once


Yup 
Me too.
And, she didn't charge for distance (thank gawd), she charged for time.

(Uh oh. This is gunna get pulled by the mod. **_** )


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yup
> Me too.
> And, she didn't charge for distance (thank gawd), she charged for time.
> 
> (Uh oh. This is gunna get pulled by the mod. **_** )


What? She was a cleaning lady- she worked hard. Paid her for the full hour.


----------

